# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Quedada en Madrid.

## Rafa505

Decís que la mayoría podríais quedar en Febrero después de los exámenes, pues para irlo decidiendo con tiempo. ¿Cuándo se haría?, ¿Dónde se haría?, ¿Quién vendría?.

----------


## ignoto

Incluso sería mejor que, para mayor claridad, también se indicase quien no va a ir, en cuales lugares no conviene y a cuales horas no se puede acudir.
Por supuesto, solamente para evitar confusiones.

----------


## Rafa505

Por supuesto

----------


## ignoto

Lo que me extraña es que no indicas si es preciso resguardo. Últimamente por Madrid están pidiendo resguardo. Salvo, por supuesto, que acudas con gabardina.
Peor todo eso es cosa mas de omaller que mia.
A fin de cuentas, yo solamente pretendo evitar líos y confusiones en los hilos del foro.
Todo sea por la claridad.

----------


## Rafa505

NOTA: Si vienes a la hora y el lugar indicados no necesitas resguardo, pero, si vas a venir en otro momento o a otro sitio distinto se debería hacer otro post indicándolo y solicitando el resguardo.

EDITO para más claridad: No hace falta que lleves gabardina, solo hay una excepción, en el caso de que dispongas de una gabardina como la del Inspector Gadget SI hace falta que la traigas, si no dispones de ella no la traigas, vistete de otra manera distinta pero sin gabardina.

----------


## ignoto

Si pero eso no aclara el tema de si es preciso acudir con gabardina o no en el caso de que hayas perdido el resguardo. Aunque no vayas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo que se debe hacer es aclarar bien a qué hora y en qué lugar va a ser la quedada. Así quedará claro si se puede o no se puede ir. En caso de no poder ir, se podrá hacer ua quedada alternativa en el mismo lugar, pero a otra hora, en otro lugar a la misma hora, en otro lugar a otra hora o viceversa. También se puede, si se quiere, hacer una quedada alternativa en el mismo lugar y a la misma hora en cuyo caso habrá que establecerse una distinción mediante entiquetas, sombreros, pegatinas o gabardinas que deberá quedar perfectamente aclarada antes de las quedadas, con el fin de que nadie se equivoque de grupo.

En caso de hacer quedada en otro lugar y a otra hora, podrán acudir madres con o sin gabardina y no es necesario resguardo ni de la quedada oficial ni de la quedada alternativa paralela a la oficial.

También se puede hacer todo lo contrario a lo anteriormente descrito.

----------


## ignoto

O, incluso, no hacer nada.
Aunque, en ese caso, habría que dejar bien claro quien no iba a hacer nada y en que lugar iba o no a no hacerlo.
Así, los que no deseen quedar podrán no hacerlo con conocimiento de causa y quienes no deseen quedar pero no estén de acuerdo con la hora ni el lugar en los que no hacerlo, también podrán mostrarse disconformes o no.
En todo caso, el resguardo será preceptivo para quienes no, repito NO, estén dispuestos a no estar sin resguardo.

----------


## Felipe

Como no tengo exámenes en febrero, es posible que pueda ir.

----------


## Felipe

Para mayor claridad, como tampoco tengo exámenes en marzo, quizás no pueda ir.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Nadie más?.  :roll:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿Los sábados abre magiaestudio? Si podemos quedar un día que esté abierto muchísimo mejor.

----------


## Felipe

> ¿Los sábados abre magiaestudio? Si podemos quedar un día que esté abierto muchísimo mejor.


Los sábados abre sólo por las mañanas. Podemos quedar un viernes por la tarde (siempre que no haya exámenes)  :Wink:

----------


## mariio

este viernes voy a magiaestudio

----------


## eidanyoson

yo tengo que esperar a ver que horario tengo el mes que viene. Lo sab´re sobre el día 27 o 28 de éste. Si puedo si  :D

----------


## Dow

si voy, no lo diré, para que no os hagais lios, y si no voy, tampoco lo diré, por lo mismo... la quedada será en magiastudio? habrá que decírselo a Encarnita, o mejor no se lo decimos para que no se lie tampoco...

----------


## Rafa505

Un sábado mejor, ¿no?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Si el sábado por la tarde no abren es mejor el viernes por la tarde o el sábado por la mañana.

----------


## Rafa505

Vale, pues justo yo esos momentos no puedo, se podría ir un día a magiastudio, y luego quedar oficialmente en el laberinto ese.

----------


## mariio

ahora que hablais de laberinto podriamos ir a negone no se si lo conoceis
un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

¿En Nassica?

----------


## mariio

antes estaba en nasica ahora esta al lado del saniago bernabeu

----------


## Rafa505

En Nassica hay aún creo, vamos que yo estuve alli ayer y estaba, no sé si cerrado, pero a mí me viene perfecto.

----------


## mariio

el de nassica esta cerrado y ya no funciona ahora tienen el de santiago bernabeu

----------


## Felipe

> ahora que hablais de laberinto podriamos ir a negone no se si lo conoceis
> un saludo


A Negone van mis hijos con sus amigos. No me veo yo allí metido.  :Wink:

----------


## Ayy

jajaja no se.. ami el laberinto me pareci oque estaba bien...
decidirlo..

----------


## Rafa505

A mi tampoco me convence el Negone este, pero vamos que yo no he ido nunca a una quedada así que decidir vosotros.

----------


## mariio

ahi va bastante gente mayor,no se, a mi me da igual

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por mariio
> 
> ahora que hablais de laberinto podriamos ir a negone no se si lo conoceis
> un saludo
> 
> 
> A Negone van mis hijos con sus amigos. No me veo yo allí metido.


Felipe, Felipe. Al final habrá que hacer quedada juvenil y quedada senior   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Me apunto a la quedada senior...  :D

----------


## mariio

ps nada hagamos como si no hubiese dicho nada

----------


## Rafa505

¿El Laberinto tenía pinta de que se pudiera grabar allí?. Porque si nos decidimos y en caso de que se quede, se podría hacer lo de grabar el festival en la quedada. A ver que os parece.

----------


## mariio

hombre yo hago magia de eschena,no iré con los bártulos

----------


## Mr.Mind

yo me apunto siempre que sea despues de examenes...

----------


## Rafa505

¿El sábado 24 de Febrero os parece bien?

----------


## pepitapulgarcita

Yo voto por el fin de semana antes de almussafes,en el mes d marzo...

----------


## Dramagic

Como dice Patricia, el 24 de Marzo seria una buena fecha...o el 23.

----------


## Rafa505

Me parece bien, pero como hay un mes de distancia se podría quedar el sábado que viene también.

----------


## Ayy

jaja organizarmelo antes del lunes.. que si no entre semana... no puedo conectarme por la meirda de examenes.. y no me entero jeje

----------


## Rafa505

¿En el Laberinto el sábado 24?, ¿a que hora?

----------


## Rafa505

Finalmente parece que a todos nos viene bien el sábado 3 de Marzo, ahora lo que falta es el sitio y la hora. Aportad ideas o algo.

----------


## Dow

me parece bien, perfecto, sí, vale, ok, ajá ajá, yeah, de acuerdo, eso

----------


## Rafa505

Me han dicho (concretamente Ella) que hay en Moncloa una cafetería con sótano que se llama "ban goc" pero bien escrito, o al tal Laberinto en Alonso Martínez y ya el otro sitio que lo diga ella si quiere. Los que me han dicho que queréis/podéis venir decid si preferís otro sitio o a que hora os viene bien o lo que sea.

Decid por aquí quién quiere venir.

----------


## ranijo

Yo quiero irrrrrrrrrrrr.Será mi primera quedada. Bueno, si definitivamente puedo :roll:

----------


## Dow

ranijo... torrejón de ardoz? Torrejón de Ardoz? TORREJÓN DE ARDOZ?


yo voy venga vaaaaaaaale va va

----------


## ranijo

Pozi Dow y además........bueno, tú rapeas  no?? Mi hermano tambien le pega un poco al tema. Vivo en la zona de Orbasa, en los pisos blancos. No se pero igual conoces a mi hermano le conocen por Garcia :D

----------


## Dow

pero si estás aquí al ladoooo!! parque granada, muahaha

no me suena tu hermano, aun así yo no rapeo, hago produs y un poco de dj... muahaha, más magos torrejoneroooos

----------


## ranijo

Joer, pues casi,casi, vecinos, jajajaja. Y conoces a más "magos" de torrejon?? Os juntais en algún sitio??

----------


## Dow

te sigo contando por mp, que si no, nos borran todo esto jeje

----------


## zarkov

Nadie borra nada.

Seguid, seguid, a ver si nos vamos a quedar a medias   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## morfeostar

Bueno...

Yo por mi parte, siempre que el trabajo me lo permita (que ando ahora más liado que la pata de un romano) pienso acudir para empezar a conoceros personalmente a ver si se me pega algo... aunque sea algo de pelo por lo menos!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un abrazo.

----------


## Rafa505

¿Qué elegís "ban goc" (bien escrito) o el Laberinto u otro sitio con coca cola y sandwiches que no voy a decir yo?
Todos los sitios tienen sotano libre (cuando está libre, cuando no, no, evidentemente).

----------


## YaGo

A mí y a mis amigos nos parece que es mejor la zona de Moncloa. Además conocemos gracias a popt un bareto que por 5 euros comes mega-plato-del-día.

Yo hablaré con los que no entran a este foro, a ver qué les convence más.

A los que vivís en Madrid os da igual, a los que no vivimos allí se nos hace un favor. Y Clau vive cerca de mi casa, así que ella hará lo que yo diga   :Lol:

----------


## Rafa505

Es posible que tengamos visita desde Cuenca, ya no digo más.  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

> A mí y a mis amigos nos parece que es mejor la zona de Moncloa. Además conocemos gracias a popt un bareto que por 5 euros comes mega-plato-del-día.
> 
> Yo hablaré con los que no entran a este foro, a ver qué les convence más.
> 
> A los que vivís en Madrid os da igual, a los que no vivimos allí se nos hace un favor. Y Clau vive cerca de mi casa, así que ella hará lo que yo diga


Tuto claro, Padrino.
Si a sus amigos les parece bien, claro está.



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

se come alli?? o hay que ir comidito de casa?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Comer y todo?, que nivel. 
¿A que hora?

----------


## morfeostar

> ¿Comer y todo?, que nivel. 
> ¿A que hora?


Pues sí.. parece que el nivel es muy alto...

Creo que habría ya que formalizar la convocatoria.. no creéis??

FECHA:............
LUGAR:............
PLAN DEL DIA:.........

jejeje  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

un abrazo!!

----------


## shark

mmmm, yo tengo que ir a madrid en nada por temas de trabajo....igual estiro la visita a un fin de semana.... 8-)

----------


## Rafa505

Lugar: El intercambiador de Moncloa
Fecha: 3 de Marzo.
Hora:¿6?

Shark, ¿en nada cuándo es?.

----------


## shark

antes de 1 mes

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Lugar: El intercambiador de Moncloa
> Fecha: 3 de Marzo.
> Hora:¿6?
> 
> Shark, ¿en nada cuándo es?.


Por mi bien a esa fecha

----------


## Rafa505

¿A las 6 o antes?, ¿alguien quiere quedar antes?.

----------


## Dow

antes

----------


## Rafa505

No digas antes, di la hora,  :Smile1:   ¿4:30, 5?

----------


## Dow

sí, vale, me parece bien. se va con resguardo?

----------


## Felipe

Yo llevaré gabardina, por si llueve.

----------


## Rafa505

Oficialmente.

Lugar: Intercambiador de Moncloa.
Fecha: 3 de Marzo, sábado.
Hora: 16:30. 

El lugar y el día están claros, la hora si no os parece bien se cambia. 

El que vaya a llegar tarde que lleve resguardo por si acaso.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Eh eh eh, ¿el intercambiador ese dónde está? Yo me bajo en el metro de Moncloa y allí me quedo  8-)

La hora me parece bien, puede ser un poco pronto pero así da tiempo a todo.

----------


## Rafa505

Es lo mismo, lo que pasa es que hay autobuses, pero vamos que alguien lo afirme que no estoy seguro.

----------


## morfeostar

> Eh eh eh, ¿el intercambiador ese dónde está? Yo me bajo en el metro de Moncloa y allí me quedo  8-)
> 
> La hora me parece bien, puede ser un poco pronto pero así da tiempo a todo.


Malcom, te bajas en moncloa y sales a la superficie por la salida del intercambiador de autobuses... de hecho, desde que sales por los torniquetes del metro deberías subir dos tramos de escaleras mecánicas a la izquierda de los torniquetes (según sales). El primer tramo de escaleras te lleva a la terminal de autobuses y el segundo tramo a la calle.

Si cuando sales disfrutas de una excelente vista del Arco del Triunfo, rodeado de obras... eso significa que estás en el sitio correcto.

Y si en esa esquina observas a un calvo, grandote, gordo, con perilla, al lado de una moto grande tipo Harley naranja y negra.... ese soy yo!!!

Un abrazo!


EDITO: Adjunto imagen para referencias.



EDITO2: Ostras!!! acabo de ver tu icono de las gafas oscuras en tu post Malcom... con lo cual sospecho que estabas de coña...  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  ... bueno, por lo menos si le sirve a alguien ahí queda.

Un abrazo!!!!

----------


## Ayy

y para los que lleguen algo mas tarde :Confused:  que hacemos, donde vamos, a quien buscamos de referncia si no es al g randote con perilla subido en moto :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

En parte era una pequeña coña morfeostar, pero me ha venido muy bien lo que me has dicho. Espero verte allí   :Wink:   8-)

----------


## YaGo

Yo y mis amigos vamos, pero más tarde. Os buscamos, pero estad en el Café Van Gogh, porque sólo os vamos a buscar allí  :twisted:

----------


## Felipe

O sea que en el Café Van Gogh vamos a tomar el café, la merienda y la cena. Espero que tengan buenas sillas porque además de llevar la gabardina y el resguardo, habrá que coger una almohadilla.  :Wink:  

Morfeostar, un plano aéreo del Café Van Gogh, please.

----------


## morfeostar

> Morfeostar, un plano aéreo del Café Van Gogh, please.


Esteeeeee... no tengo ni la más remota idea de dónde está esa carta.... digooo... la dirección del famoso bar...  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:  

Un abrazo

----------


## Rafa505

¿Alguien que venga a la hora sabe donde esta?, Ella manifiestateeee.  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

Una pregunta sencilla:
Podría ir un maduro padre de familia a esa quedada sin el riesgo de que no me dejen entrar en algún garito juvenil.

----------


## Rafa505

Hombre, van menores (yo entre otros), entonces podrán entrar mayores, además si hay que ir a otro lado pues se va, tu vienes y ya vemos.  :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Una pregunta sencilla:
> Podría ir un maduro padre de familia a esa quedada sin el riesgo de que no me dejen entrar en algún garito juvenil.


Sí  8-)  Pero si nadie sabe dónde está Van Gogh (aparte de en la tumba [qué malo xD]) tendremos que comer en la calle

----------


## Rafa505

Aqui está:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vale, pues quedamos en la salia eas de la plaza, la que está más cerca del café.

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos a ver, vamos:

Rafaquinientosypico.
Malcom.
Dow.
Morfeostar.
Ranijo.¿?
YaGo y amigos.
Ayy¿?.
Zarkov¿?
Felipe.¿?
Ella¿?.
Mr. Mind¿?.
Mario ¿?.

Si pongo ¿? es que o yo no estoy seguro o que no es seguro que vengan.
¿Quién más?.

----------


## Ella

Felipe sabe donde esta el cafe...es donde fuimos con david, zoraida y talman   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

> Felipe sabe donde esta el cafe...es donde fuimos con david, zoraida y talman


¡Ah, pero es ése!

Es que como me dejé llevar...  :Wink:  

Desde que no soy universitario, ya no voy por allí. :-(

----------


## Felipe

> Una pregunta sencilla:
> Podría ir un maduro padre de familia a esa quedada sin el riesgo de que no me dejen entrar en algún garito juvenil.


No te pienses que el Van Gogh es un garito, es un bar de carrozas. Sólo le faltan las señoras con el café con leche y el bollo. Lo que pasa es que a esta juventud le van las emociones fuertes. :D

----------


## Felipe

> Si pongo ¿? es que o yo no estoy seguro o que no es seguro que vengan.
> ¿Quién más?.


Rafa, a mí ponme unos interrogantes. Me gustaría ir pero el viernes voy a ir a la conferencia de Figueiredo y es posible que el sábado tenga serias dificultades para poder argumentar que me largo toda la tarde con unos yogurines,  :Wink:   sobre todo después de haber estado toda la semana fuera de casa.

----------


## mariio

yo interrogantes

----------


## ranijo

Pues me uno a los interrogantes(no por falta de ganas)pero......

Otra cosa, cuánto se suelen alargar éstas "veladas mágicas"?

Soleis ir con acompañantes? (lease esposa, novia, hijos, algún amigo....)




> Sí  Pero si nadie sabe dónde está Van Gogh (aparte de en la tumba [qué malo xD]) tendremos que comer en la calle


Comer?Comeeeeeer? A las 5 de la tarde :Confused: ?




> O sea que en el Café Van Gogh vamos a tomar el café, la merienda y la cena. Espero que tengan buenas sillas porque además de llevar la gabardina y el resguardo, habrá que coger una almohadilla



Yo no tengo gabardina :!: , Y el resguardo....preguntaré a Ignoto o a O'Malley si les quedó alguno(sin usar) del memorial de Ascanio.
Y si no, iré(si voy) sin resguardo....y sin gabardina, ea :!:

----------


## Felipe

> Otra cosa, cuánto se suelen alargar éstas "veladas mágicas"?


Hasta que el cuerpo aguante, o empecemos a tener cargo de conciencia o nos reclamen desde casa. Lo que primero ocurra (que suele ser la tercera opción).




> Soleis ir con acompañantes? (lease esposa, novia, hijos, algún amigo....)


En general no, aunque hay alguna que suele ir con el novio subido en la chepa. :D 

Si quieres puedes traer algunas amigas que seguro que son bienvenidas.  :Wink:

----------


## zarkov

> antes de 1 mes


Oye, si vas a venir por aquí, dame un toque y dime cuándo vienes y alargas hasta el fin de semana (yo me animo a darnos un garbeo por aquí).

Otra cosa.
¿Además de los jóvenes que rejuvenecen a los abueletes ya cascados, va a ir más gente, digamos por encima de la edad juvenil?

Es que la última vez me tocó pagar los destrozos como si fuera yo el padre   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Ah, por cierto, tengo en casa por temas de intercambio cultural, a tres jovencitas mulatas que estarían encantadas de ver magia.

----------


## Rafa505

¿A qué edad te refieres con edad juvenil?.

----------


## zarkov

Por encima de veintipico   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Aparte que no quiero problemas con jugadores de rugby   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Yago y amigos, que son unos cuantos amigos y morfeostar que por la foto me da que también tiene más de veintipico y luego ya que no es seguro que vengan, creo que Felipe y ranijo. 
Me he guiado en (gran) parte por las fotos, que nadie se me cabree.  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

Sería buena cosa intentar convencer al omaller para que se apunte.

¿Yago y amigos es una secta?

----------


## Rafa505

Yago y amigos son un montón, pero vamos que son del foro, son de una secta, la SEI.

----------


## zarkov

Era por saberlo. Si resulta que son de una secta de esas que hacen voto de castidad, no llevo a las mulatas.

----------


## morfeostar

Tranquilo Zarkov que años que te acompañen no te faltarán.

Aquí uno que ya no tiene pelo a pesar de mi juventud y que tiene algunas canas en la barba.

Un abrazo y os veo a todos el sábado!

----------


## Felipe

Lo de las mulatas no hace falta ni preguntarlo.

Me pido una (o dos si son pequeñas). 8)

----------


## zarkov

Ejem, ejem, ejem, Felipe.
Si quieres que te dejen salir hay que comportarse.

----------


## Felipe

No, si dejarme salir me dejan. Lo malo es que luego igual no me dejan entrar.

----------


## morfeostar

Llevaré dos cascos que me han dicho que con esto de las motos y la magia se liga mucho...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Dow

moto!!!! yo me llevo mi casco para que me des una vuelta... es que el ciclomotor va lento, necesito probar la velocidad! porfa!  :117:

----------


## morfeostar

> moto!!!! yo me llevo mi casco para que me des una vuelta... es que el ciclomotor va lento, necesito probar la velocidad! porfa!


Pues vas listo.... mi moto no corre un carajo...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ahora que si quieres que te dé una vuelta... no hay problema... ya hablaremos del precio.  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Un abrazo

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Dow
> 
> moto!!!! yo me llevo mi casco para que me des una vuelta... es que el ciclomotor va lento, necesito probar la velocidad! porfa! 
> 
> 
> Pues vas listo.... mi moto no corre un carajo...      
> 
> Ahora que si quieres que te dé una vuelta... no hay problema... ya hablaremos del precio.    
> 
> Un abrazo


oye, pues si que tienes cara de motero rudo...
una amiga fue a un club de moteros (esta por la carretera de barcelona), hicieron barbacoa y barra libre de cerveza...
estaria gracioso dow en ciclomotor, o con casco..jejeje, la hormiga atomica!!!

----------


## morfeostar

> oye, pues si que tienes cara de motero rudo...
> una amiga fue a un club de moteros (esta por la carretera de barcelona), hicieron barbacoa y barra libre de cerveza...
> estaria gracioso dow en ciclomotor, o con casco..jejeje, la hormiga atomica!!!


Jajajajaja!!!

Pues sí que lo soy. Aunque como bien ha podido comprobar esa amiga tuya, los rudos moteros somos de lo más amigables, educados, y respetuosos. Es una risa cuando aparecemos 30 motos haciendo ruido... las aparcamos todas en la puerta de un bar y el camarero nos ve muerto de miedo. Y cuando llegamos a la barra todos vestidos de cuero... etc, pedimos 6 cocacolas Light,  8 cervezas sin alcohol, 3 tónicas, 2 batidos de chocolate....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Se quedan alucinados. Pero es que la verdad, somos gente de lo más normalita.

Aquí dejo un par de pruebas gráficas con mi montura y mi mujer (mi mujer es la que monta en la moto detrás mio, para evitar confusiones... jejeje)








Un abrazo!!

----------


## gomobel

> pedimos 6 cocacolas Light,  8 cervezas sin alcohol, 3 tónicas, 2 batidos de chocolate....


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Esa escena es para presenciarla :D pero sólo cómo la has contado casi me parto :D  :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

jejeje dios... que bueno... me imagino a 30 moteros entrando... escupiendo al suelo, con cara de malos, llega uno, se pone delante del camarero....  el camarero calculando si tiene suficientes barriles de cerveza para aguantar uno hora o dos.... y suelta con voz de motorista rudo....  30 batidos de chocolate y 1 de vainilla...
dios....  nunca creo que viva para ver eso jajaja

P.D: si alguien esta en casa a la hora de la comida, que vea el programa saber y ganar, hay un tio tambien calvete y con perilla que me recuerda mucho a nuestro rebelde motero jejeje

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

MORFEOSTAR: No te mando recuerdos para tu madre, porque la buena mujer será una Santa.......

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ QUE ENVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!

Soy motero frustrado..... uno de los sueños de mi vida es tener una harley y rodar y rodar y rodaaaarrrrr.......  :(  :( 

 :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Todavía estás a tiempo.

Imagínate por la estepa castellana y sonando de fondo:

Born to be wild
Born to be wild

Lo malo es que tendrías que cambiar de casco.

----------


## ignoto

Solamente tienes que coger un vespino y hacerle un par de agujeros a un casco (por las defensas, ya sabes).

----------


## shark

yo en cuento sepa la fechasegura de que voy,  aviso, no hay problema.   8-)

----------


## morfeostar

> MORFEOSTAR: No te mando recuerdos para tu madre, porque la buena mujer será una Santa.......
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ QUE ENVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!
> 
> Soy motero frustrado..... uno de los sueños de mi vida es tener una harley y rodar y rodar y rodaaaarrrrr.......  :(  :(


Nunca es tarde O´Malley. Nunca es tarde para la magia... nunca es tarde para rodar en moto. 
Todo es proponérselo. Hoy por hoy con el carnet de coche puedes conducir una moto de hasta 125 cc. que para empezar a aprender es lo mejor. Luego todo es ponerse... un examen tipo test teórico que es una tontería... y un examen practico en una moto de 250 cc en un circuito de conos que es otra tontería. y hala! a dar el salto a moto grande!!!

Un abrazo y anímate!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Nunca es tarde O´Malley. Nunca es tarde para la magia... nunca es tarde para rodar en moto. 
> Todo es proponérselo. Hoy por hoy con el carnet de coche puedes conducir una moto de hasta 125 cc. que para empezar a aprender es lo mejor. Luego todo es ponerse... un examen tipo test teórico que es una tontería... y un examen practico en una moto de 250 cc en un circuito de conos que es otra tontería. y hala! a dar el salto a moto grande!!!
> 
> Un abrazo y anímate!!


Vamos a ver, alma cándida... ¿Crees que no me lo sé de memoria? ¿Y Crees que no conozco con todo detalle esa cantidad de modelos orientales de plastico cromado con apariencia de 'custom-que-te-cagas' que vale dos duros? Te invito a que vengas por aquí y le convenzas a mi mujer (madre de dos hijos) sobre que tener una moto NO ES UNA IRRESPONSABILIDAD AÚN TENIENDO HIJOS. Venga, 'tipo duro', atrévete!

 :(  :(  :( 


 :Lol:

----------


## ingodwetrust

El problema de Omaller es que acaba de entregar un troncomóvil con el plan prever para cambiar de coche... El que tiene ahora es de tiro de caballos-numis... son las cosas de haber nacido en la Edad Media.  :Lol:  

Si te sirve de consuelo a mí tampoco me dejan lo de la moto por aquello de las irresponsabilidades y no sé qué más... (No sé qué más es mi suegra, que como compre la moto la voy a tener de morros todo el día). ¡Qué bello es el matrimonio!.

----------


## zarkov

Yo no tengo moto porque no me da la gana. No me gustan. Si quisiera moto la tendría sin problemas.

Pringaos   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Felipe

> Vamos a ver, alma cándida... ¿Crees que no me lo sé de memoria? ¿Y Crees que no conozco con todo detalle esa cantidad de modelos orientales de plastico cromado con apariencia de 'custom-que-te-cagas' que vale dos duros? Te invito a que vengas por aquí y le convenzas a mi mujer (madre de dos hijos) sobre que tener una moto NO ES UNA IRRESPONSABILIDAD AÚN TENIENDO HIJOS. Venga, 'tipo duro', atrévete!


Ya somos dos. Con el agravante de que he tenido moto desde los 13 años hasta los ventipocos y que mis amigos de Logroño siguen teniendo todos moto. :-(

----------


## ranijo

Si es que sois unos calzonazos!!! En mi casa la última palabra la digo siempre yo, :twisted: 




















Si, cariño, lo que tu digas  :Lol:  




P.D. Necesito (como diría yo), bases sólidas para convencer a la contraria para ir a la quedada(Dios, que dificil es!). En fin, pido ayuda a los veteranos.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Por favorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## zarkov

Te va a costar algo, no lo dudes. Piensa en qué ofrecer a cambio.

El rollo:
Di que estás en una edad muy mala, que estás confuso, que necesitas dar salida a ciertas necesidades (no, esto último no, que la cagas).
Que has visto en la magia algo que te aporta mucho a tu estabilidad, que es una afición inócua y gratificante. En resumen, que el ir a una quedada te va a mejorar mucho como persona y como pareja. Y es en este momento cuando haces tu oferta de lo que estás dispuesto a cambio.
No descartes alguna lagrimilla. Siempre funciona.


PD: Al final qué pasa, se queda en firme o no. ¿A qué hora?

----------


## shark

yo en estos momentos tengo unas probabilidades de ir el finde del 16 al 18 del 85%  8-)

----------


## Rafa505

¿Os parece bien estar en el intercambiador de 4:30 a 5 y ya ir al otro lado?, si os va bien, pues el que llegue tarde que vaya al café.

----------


## morfeostar

> ¿Os parece bien estar en el intercambiador de 4:30 a 5 y ya ir al otro lado?, si os va bien, pues el que llegue tarde que vaya al café.


Pero no habíamos quedado a las 18 horas en el intercambiador??
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

juer... yo es que no me entero...   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Un abrazo!!

----------


## Rafa505

Yo pregunté si a las 18 o antes y me han dicho que antes, pregunté si a las 16:30 o a las 17 y me han dicho que a las 16:30, pues entonces a las 16:30, ¿no?, a mi me da igual, lo que me han ido diciendo lo he puesto.

----------


## Rafa505

Vamos a ver, por última vez, en lo único que se puede hacer cambios a estas alturas es en la hora.

*Fecha*: Sábado, 3 de Marzo.
*Lugar*: Intercambiador de Moncloa.
*Hora*: 17:30

----------


## zarkov

¿Os parece a las 17:30?

Es que tengo que hacer comida para 14 y fregar los platos.

----------


## Rafa505

17:30, la hora es 17:30. Ya, último cambio, me parece una hora razonable, la verdad es que las 16:30 era muy pronto, demasiado pronto.

----------


## morfeostar

a las 17:30 está perfecto.

nos vemos mañana!!!!

Un abrazo

----------


## zarkov

Ya somos tres:

El jugador de rugby reciclado.
El motero light.
El maravilloso, excelso, buena persona, extraordinario, amigo de sus amigos..........
Zarkov.


¡Qué malos son los viernes!

----------


## Rafa505

Después de amigo de sus amigos creo que falta cocinillas, creo.  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

Sí.

Cocinillas forever and ever.

Mañana, si os parece, intercambiamos móviles por privado para no perdernos.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

hale, entonces a las 17:30... vaya cacao mental que habeis hecho  :roll:

----------


## shark

bah, no estaré yo, el alma de todas la s fiestas, será algo light y descafeinado.. ...guardar fuerzas para el del 16

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

LA del 16 tiene que ser buena. Magias en Tres Cantos y luego algo de juerguecilla. (A ver cómo convenzo a mi Santa)

----------


## zarkov

A mí el futuro cada vez me parece más distante.

La buena es la próxima   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

ranijo, tú vas en coche? ahí queda la pregunta, en el aire...

----------


## Mr.Mind

yo si puedo me paso, por cierto, malcom puedes traerme las pelas? es que estoy mas pelao que un guiri en benidorm

----------


## ranijo

> ranijo, tú vas en coche? ahí queda la pregunta, en el aire...



Pues en caso de ir, si, iré en coche. Mañana a mediodía te lo confirmo seguro, y si eso ya quedamos, vale?

----------


## Dow

qué requete, es que no me he sacado el bono este mes jeje, por cierto, te mandé un privado antes de leer esto... perdona xd

----------


## ranijo

Dow, te recojo a las 16:45 enfrente de la gasolinera BP (la pequeña), te mando un Mp con mi móvil. Voy en una Chrysler voyager negra

----------


## Dow

tuma ya

----------


## Dramagic

Pues seguramente me pase por alli...A que hora habeis quedado al final? dnd?

----------


## Dow

> Vamos a ver, por última vez, en lo único que se puede hacer cambios a estas alturas es en la hora.
> 
> *Fecha*: Sábado, 3 de Marzo.
> *Lugar*: Intercambiador de Moncloa.
> *Hora*: 17:30

----------


## Dramagic

en que zona del intercambiador? arriba en la salida?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

En la salida del metro que más cerca esté del café.

De todas formas, coged mi movil lo que no lo teneis: 697 57 23 53

Y allí te contaré la idea que tengo con los cubiletes a ver qué te parece   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

:shock:   ahí me has pillado... imagino que sí, para los que vayan en coche, o metro o lo que sea, no tengan que entrar dentro, no?

----------


## zarkov

No es por nada, pero se había quedado en la salida del intercambiador, a ver si al final va a haber dos grupos.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

vale, en la salida del intrcambiador.

Zarkov, no tengo barajas nuevas  :?  asi que te doy los 3€ que cuesta una baraja, ok?

----------


## morfeostar

Bueno... pues no lo había dicho antes pero por si estoy a tiempo...

Salgo a las 16:30 / 16:45 desde Alpedrete (Collado Villalba) Si alguien me pilla cerquita y quiere venir en moto... si me llama alguien llevaré dos cascos.

mi tlf 690112622 (morfeo / Alvaro).

Nos vemos en el intercambiador!!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## morfeostar

Bueno... ya en casita.
Un verdadero placer haber compartido esta tarde con algunos de vosotros. Conoceros en persona y compartir unas cervecitas (las mias sin alcohol   :Wink:   :Wink:  )

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Rafa505

Al fin puedo decir que se ha hecho magia con mi baraja.  :Wink:   :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¡Hay que repetirlo! Ha estado mu bien todo (excepto los 2,5€ que me han clavado por la coca-cola). Yo no he hecho mucho, pero si que he disfrutado bien esta tarde  :D

----------


## ranijo

> ¡Hay que repetirlo! Ha estado mu bien todo (excepto los 2,5€ que me han clavado por la coca-cola). Yo no he hecho mucho, pero si que he disfrutado bien esta tarde  :D



Cuando?? Dónde :Confused:  A que hora :Confused:   :Lol:  jajajajajajaja, para ir convenciendo ya..........


He disfrutado como un enano(cada uno disfruta como lo que es  :Lol:  ), y me ha gustado mucho conoceros personalmente, de verdad.

Dramagic, Yago, ivi, zarkov,Ayy, Dow, Rafa505, morfeostar y malcom(creo que no me olvido de nadie), gracias por compartir vuestro tiempo y vuestra magia conmigo. Ha sido un placer.

----------


## YaGo

> Bueno... ya en casita.
> Un verdadero placer haber compartido esta tarde con algunos de vosotros. Conoceros en persona y compartir unas cervecitas (las mias sin alcohol    )
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.


¡Y sin pagar colegui! La chica nos dijo que el señor con perilla se había dejado sin pagar un par de pintas, y David y yo nos las tuvimos que echar a las espaldas. Hoy por tí mañana por mí, no te preocupes.

No estuvo mal la tarde, David, Ivi y yo nos quedamos luego como hasta la 1:00 o así, hablando de magia, haciéndola (aunque menos) y pasando un buen rato. Algunos os fuisteis demasiado pronto, otros llegamos algo tarde, pero no estuvo mal.

----------


## ign

A ver si el lunes vemos por aquí alguna crónica con fotos y tal...  8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## morfeostar

> Iniciado por morfeostar
> 
> Bueno... ya en casita.
> Un verdadero placer haber compartido esta tarde con algunos de vosotros. Conoceros en persona y compartir unas cervecitas (las mias sin alcohol    )
> 
> Un abrazo a todos.
> 
> 
> ¡Y sin pagar colegui! La chica nos dijo que el señor con perilla se había dejado sin pagar un par de pintas, y David y yo nos las tuvimos que echar a las espaldas. Hoy por tí mañana por mí, no te preocupes.
> ...


Pues menuda lista la señorita porque yo pagué todas las cervezas sin alcohol que habían en la cuenta más una coca cola... Así que... menuda cabrona (con perdón de la palabra)

De todas formas no te preocupes que las próximas van de mi cuenta!!

Un abrazo!!

----------


## ranijo

morfeo, ya estás tardando en colgar las fotos :!: 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Por favor, please, s'il vous plaît, bitte, per favore.......  :Smile1:

----------


## zarkov

Problemas con los pagos de las bebidas, ayayayayayaí. Es que a las camareras hay que controlarlas de cerca   :Lol:  

Bueno, se pasó un rato agradable.
Espero otro día tener más tiempo y disfrutar de los manejos de Yago, que nos dejó con las ganas. Menos mal que Dramagic calmo un poco nuestras ansias.
Los más nuevos, nuevos, lo normal, mirando y alucinando. Y los no tan nuevos con pocas ganas de hacer magia. Joer no soy tan feo   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Cómo sería la cosa de parada que hasta yo me tuve que animar a hacer un par de jueguecillos (y anda que no me cuesta).
Ángela también lo pasó bien y el sitio era cómodo aunque según comentan algo caro para las economías juveniles.

Nos vemos pronto.

----------


## Ayy

me toca contestar a mi jejeje la verdad me lo pase genial, hubo unas cuantas versiones de moneda a traves de vaso y a trave de botellin jejeje el ruso zarokov mostrandonos uno de los efectos de la baraja al koran que nos intercambio y, eso si, echandole mucho cuento, aunque se le veia nerviosete jejeje, por cierto, una hija muy maja, aunque parecia algo timida jejeje
el señor DOW con una superreloj que da las horas a su "tiempo" jejeje y bueno, todo genial, ( pedazo de cacho de trozo de moto que tiene el morfeo.... bien bonita...)
yo disfrute y mi novia tambien (que estuvo) asi que, para cuando la proxima?

----------


## zarkov

> el ruso zarkov mostrandonos uno de los efectos de la baraja al koran que nos intercambio y, eso si, echandole mucho cuento, aunque se le veia nerviosete jejeje, por cierto, una hija muy maja, aunque parecia algo timida jejeje


Cuentista y excitado. Creo que es una buena definición.

----------


## Ayy

jajaja pero, a que sienta de vicio es sensacion? cuando estas haciendo magia delante de un grupo y te vienen los nervios.... se te veia bien jejje

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya tengo un par de juegos preparados para la siguiente  8-)

----------


## Ayy

y dow tambien..... nos traera su mercadillo..... con un gran reloj... espero que no se lo compre nadie....   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## YaGo

> Bueno, se pasó un rato agradable.
> Espero otro día tener más tiempo y disfrutar de los manejos de Yago, que nos dejó con las ganas. Menos mal que Dramagic calmo un poco nuestras ansias.
> Los más nuevos, nuevos, lo normal, mirando y alucinando. Y los no tan nuevos con pocas ganas de hacer magia. Joer no soy tan feo    
> Cómo sería la cosa de parada que hasta yo me tuve que animar a hacer un par de jueguecillos (y anda que no me cuesta).
> Ángela también lo pasó bien y el sitio era cómodo aunque según comentan algo caro para las economías juveniles.


Yo no estaba muy predispuesto, la verdad, además, no tengo muchos juegos en la cabeza generalmente, salvo los que estoy trabajando, que suelen ser pocos y además, en cuanto David cogió carrerilla me dispuse a disfrutar del recital que nos dió. Y eso que no sacó la artillería pesada, "sólo" se dedicó a tralla "automática" Vernoniana y de Ciuró. Verle usar técnica es basante mejor.

Y en cuanto a mis "manejos", como dices, pues bueno, algo se hará otro día, cuando lleve algo preparado.

----------


## Dow

> y dow tambien..... nos traera su mercadillo..... con un gran reloj... espero que no se lo compre nadie....



 :evil:

----------


## Iván Manso

Llegué algo tarde por una actuación que tenía antes y no quedaban muchos, pero aun así hice algo jeje. A ver si para la próxima puedo estar todo el tiempo.

Bueno, un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## zarkov

> ...en cuanto David cogió carrerilla me dispuse a disfrutar del recital que nos dió. Y eso que no sacó la artillería pesada, "sólo" se dedicó a tralla "automática" Vernoniana y de Ciuró. Verle usar técnica es basante mejor.
> Y en cuanto a mis "manejos", como dices, pues bueno, algo se hará otro día, cuando lleve algo preparado.


Lo de David demuestra que no hay que desdeñar los juegos automáticos porque pueden dar mucho de sí.
Y ya veremos tus _manejos_  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eldavy

Se me ponen los dientes por los pies leyéndoos

----------


## zarkov

¿Y por qué no viniste?

----------


## eldavy

Tenía ganas e intención de ir, pero acaban de terminarnos la reforma del piso y tocaba "examen de remates y detalles", además de sesión de limpieza que se prolongará durante unas cuantas semanas más...

Yo sigo ojo avizor a las quedadas, a la espera de que alguna coincida con un hueco de mi apretada agenda ;-)

----------


## morfeostar

Perdonad porque ando bastane liado... en cuanto pueda cuelgo algunas fotitos...

Un abrazo!!!

----------


## mariio

yo tenia evaluaciones (asco)
en fin a ver si a la siguiente puedo
un saludo

----------


## morfeostar

LO PROMETIDO ES DEUDA

¡¡¡FOTOS!!!































Espero que os gusten.

Un abrazo!!!

----------


## Ella

:Lol:  
me quedo con las caras de david cuando ayy esta haciendo su jugo

zarcov: tu hija es muy guapa
ayy: tu novia parece mayor que tu
yago: si quieres venir el sabado a mi casa, afeitate que luego se me irrita la cara   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Muchas gracias por la parte que me toca. Evidentemente sale a su madre.

Que conste que yo no estaba bolinga cuando me hicieron la foto, es que me pillaron a traición y me deslumbraron y luego no encontraba la predicción.

Gracias motero   :Lol:  por las fotos

----------


## ranijo

Muchas gracias morfeo. A más de uno nos haría falta un retoque con el photoshop(claro que a algunos ni con eso nos arreglan). Le daré un toque a potamito que por lo visto es un crack con el programita  :Lol:   :Lol:  A ver si puede hacer algo........  :Lol:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Evidentemente sale a su madre.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   Tu mujer es guapa entonces ¿no?




> me quedo con las caras de david cuando ayy esta haciendo su jugo


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Ayyyy que se duerme 




> A más de uno nos haría falta un retoque con el photoshop(claro que a algunos ni con eso nos arreglan)


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Anda que... ya somos 2. Potamito, arréglanos un poquito   :Lol:

----------


## Ayy

jajaja Ella, parece mucho mayor? pues yo soy mayor que ella.... 12 dias xD jejeje 
bueno Ella.... y tu porque no viniste :Confused:  

P.D: yo tambien necesito un retoque por ahi jejeje

----------

